
Google Shifts Ads (To The Left) - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/11/google-shifts-ads-to-the-left/
======
ujjwalg
The fact that they have made a choice to increase their profits while
compromising on user convenience is a completely opposite direction of what
google was based upon IMO. Google is a company I used to look to whenever I
had to think of a business problem(User convenience/solving a problem before
making any money). If you are providing user what they want business model
will work out, which seemed to be the case but not anymore, I guess.

